# Plow sub needed in Fairfax Virginia area



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking for a plowing sub with own pickup truck in Northern Va. able to work late night/early morning hours if needed.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Help*

I'm in Raleigh NC and if it rains here and you have frozen stuff I'd travel up to help you.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

PPMan;416585 said:


> Looking for a plowing sub with own pickup truck in Northern Va. able to work late night/early morning hours if needed.


Hi,

Let me know if you are still looking for Sub contractor, I live and work around the area. I have a '03 Chevy Silverado 2500HD, And 7.5 Meyers Commercial poly. And also i have a Buyers salt spreader. I'm flexible with the schedule. Give me a call (240)503-2961, Or
Email me, [email protected]

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Where are you located, in MD? 
I'd prefer someone local since it takes so long to get around this area when it starts snowing.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

I lived across wilson Brigde in Fort washington, Md., off RT.210. I can be in around Fairfax Va.,At lesser time.
If you are still looking for a Subcontractor?, Let me know.(301)503-2961, or Email [email protected]

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Still looking for subs in NoVa/Fairfax Area. 
Contact is [email protected]


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Almost that time!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

rgrimes945;419977 said:


> I'm in Raleigh NC and if it rains here and you have frozen stuff I'd travel up to help you.


I am hoping to sub for RGRIMES this winter and if he goes, I'll go. (if I can)


----------

